

Ask HN: Have you noticed drop in adsense revenue after Adblock came? - visakhcr

I have been running multiple blogs for around 5 years. Recently (after Adblock extension for Chrome came), I have noticed a big drop in my Adsense revenue. My pageviews are still the same, but the number of clicks have reduced very much.<p>Has anyone else noticed this or it's just because people are not clicking?<p>Also, on an average, my 60% traffic is from IE, around 20% from Firefox and 10% from Chrome and Safari.<p>So, if Adblock makes its way to IE also, will we see a massive drop in clicks (which means a massive drop in Google revenues)?
======
us
Adsense is probably the worse monetization I have in place among anything I do
and one that I ignore and just have sitting there passively from sites set up
years ago so keep that in mind as I'm responding here...

I have not done anything with my sites that have Adsense running on them for
years now. They're just kinda sitting there collecting revenue. With that
said, I've noticed an increase in revenue as well as clicks slowly but surely.
I can't say that Adblock is a problem for me and if it was or is, it's not
noticeable. But then again, I only do maybe $20-$30 in Adsense income a day
altogether (currently) so not a whole lot to go off of.

I also want to note that this is combined income. I am not really monitoring
individual sites or channels so it might be possible some are up and some are
down. Not sure and too lazy to look

